# History Channel's take on work in the woods is juiced-up reality, veterans say



## forestryworks (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/news/123821071877830.xml&coll=7


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 29, 2009)

Thought this said it all about the whole of the show

"We sat down with the producers last summer and asked them why they didn't show loggers planting trees or protecting streams, instead of all the danger and drama. 

"They just looked at us and said, 'Because we want people to watch the show.' "


----------



## Schneeblie (Mar 30, 2009)

That's no suprise to me. The old saying about news is "if it bleeds, it leads" is all too familiar here. With constant media coverage of everything stupid, we as people have been trained by the television to want more, bigger, extreme things and in order to catch someone's eye to stand out, certain things must be shown such as tempers flaring or fire.

Think about your daily life and nobody would want to watch you typing on the computer, pickin your nose, or wiping your butt. They want to see you flipping off the guy who cut you off on the highway or the fight with the Mrs/Ms. because you stayed out too late doing  . 

I wish there would be a series that would follow the life of one of these crews, for a year or so, to see all aspects of their jobs, not to get a 20 second snapshot of you looking at the latest Playboy in the brush- nothing wrong with that though....


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2009)

Schneeblie said:


> That's no suprise to me. The old saying about news is "if it bleeds, it leads" is all too familiar here. With constant media coverage of everything stupid, we as people have been trained by the television to want more, bigger, extreme things and in order to catch someone's eye to stand out, certain things must be shown such as tempers flaring or fire.
> 
> Think about your daily life and nobody would want to watch you typing on the computer, pickin your nose, or wiping your butt. They want to see you flipping off the guy who cut you off on the highway or the fight with the Mrs/Ms. because you stayed out too late doing  .
> 
> I wish there would be a series that would follow the life of one of these crews, for a year or so, to see all aspects of their jobs, not to get a 20 second snapshot of you looking at the latest Playboy in the brush- nothing wrong with that though....



The Canadian cutters on Heliloggers are way cuter.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

That's pretty interesting and seems very true about the part where Dwayne Quits.


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Thought this said it all about the whole of the show
> 
> "We sat down with the producers last summer and asked them why they didn't show loggers planting trees or protecting streams, instead of all the danger and drama.
> 
> "They just looked at us and said, 'Because we want people to watch the show.' "



:bang: TV sucks!

If you don't mind me asking JC, why were you sitting with the producers of the show?


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 30, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> :bang: TV sucks!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking JC, why were you sitting with the producers of the show?



i think he's quoting the article


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> i think he's quoting the article



Thanks for clearing that up Mr. Works. 

If you get to spend some time away from TV for a while when you come back to it it's easy to see how it rots your brain. There are better things in this world than stinking TV. But TV is soooo easy so we vegetate in front of it. Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 30, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Thought this said it all about the whole of the show
> 
> "We sat down with the producers last summer and asked them why they didn't show loggers planting trees or protecting streams, instead of all the danger and drama.
> 
> "They just looked at us and said, 'Because we want people to watch the show.' "



Yah, I read that in the Friday paper here. Sums up what a lot of us have said about that show. It is mostly made up sensationalized crap. 

What bothers me even more though is that this site is for pro arborists; pro loggers and tree butchers and the like. However, the site seems to be promoting the show, and/or the show is a sponsor of this site. 

No longer on my watch list. Actually I have stopped watching that channel. The History Channel: made up pulp fiction that the producers think people will watch.


----------



## deeker (Mar 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> The Canadian cutters on Heliloggers are way cuter.



Shaaaaaameless.....


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Yah, I read that in the Friday paper here. Sums up what a lot of us have said about that show. It is mostly made up sensationalized crap.
> 
> What bothers me even more though is that this site is for pro arborists; pro loggers and tree butchers and the like. However, the site seems to be promoting the show, and/or the show is a sponsor of this site.
> 
> No longer on my watch list. Actually I have stopped watching that channel at all any more. The History Channel: made up pulp fiction that the produces think people will watch.





TV is a Chinese knock off.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 31, 2009)

Logger's World had a few lines from Pihl from the Conference. Worth reading.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Logger's World had a few lines from Pihl from the Conference. Worth reading.



I saw that. He said their production dropped 20% while filming was going on. Ha, now they are showing thinning with a skyline--Browning. I'd like more folks to see that, but they are spending more time on personality problems. The manly soap opera goes on.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 31, 2009)

Who would watch otherwise. It makes them money and that is the bottom line of it so. If you don't like it then don't watch it


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 31, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Who would watch otherwise. It makes them money and that is the bottom line of it so. If you don't like it then don't watch it



Well I did watch but I turned it on last for the first time this season and it didn't attract me in the least. If I saw some planting going on I might have. I'm sure I'm not alone on that. People are watching just to see someone get clobbered. That's sick.

Do I want my buddy running to "you tube" if he gets a shot of me getting clobbered. What is wrong with this world. Oh wait, I know, TV. It some how teaches us that it's wrong to love our fellow human. It's better to get excited about it. Messed up if you think about it. But that show is at the pinnacle of sickness. We know these guys. They are your fellow members on this site. Should we be waiting to hear one of them got hurt or waiting to see if they are going to working next week. Or does it help us to think they are carelessly carrying on in the woods like that disrespecting the danger of the job. I want to go on and on but have to go to work.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Well I did watch but I turned it on last for the first time this season and it didn't attract me in the least. If I saw some planting going on I might have. I'm sure I'm not alone on that. People are watching just to see someone get clobbered. That's sick.
> 
> Do I want my buddy running to "you tube" if he gets a shot of me getting clobbered. What is wrong with this world. Oh wait, I know, TV. It some how teaches us that it's wrong to love our fellow human. It's better to get excited about it. Messed up if you think about it. But that show is at the pinnacle of sickness. We know these guys. They are your fellow members on this site. Should we be waiting to hear one of them got hurt or waiting to see if they are going to working next week. Or does it help us to think they are carelessly carrying on in the woods like that disrespecting the danger of the job. I want to go on and on but have to go to work.




hallelujah


----------



## windthrown (Mar 31, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Who would watch otherwise. It makes them money and that is the bottom line of it so. If you don't like it then don't watch it



The problem is not that we like it or not, the problem is that it presents a false image of the logging industry (and scuba salvaging, and some other prefessions). It does not represents anything like what really happens on logging jobs. It gives the public some glossed over made-up soap-opera hot-head BS idea of what is going on, which when taken into account, is completely false and inaccurate. It is not reality, but is passed off as being such. Make sure you have your running shoes on when you stomp off the, "set". 

It also bothers me that this site supports the show... why? Oh yah, you got that one right. MONEY.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 31, 2009)

In the end though it does shine a light on an under appriciated industry. Are some of the images poor...well yes. But rap music portrays the same poor images of blacks if you just looked at what is out front for the african american in the entertainment indutry. Listen more people know aabout logging because of ax men. I have been around the timber industry and forestry all my life. I see what people are trying to portray on Ax Men in the end even bad publicity is still publicity


----------



## windthrown (Mar 31, 2009)

Bad publicity is just that, bad publicity. It gives a bad name to the industry, and portrays false images about the people and the work methods used in logging. Also around here, the industry is in the tank. Bad publicity does not help matters any. Aside from all the insanity that they display on that show, the 'real life' reality of the Levi Brown fights and illegal salvaging issues of Aqua Logger have just made the bad publicity of the show even worse. Also if you look at a LOT of online web sights, the show has just become a target for the anti-logging lobby, tree huggers and others that can use it as a display of poor logging practices, poor safety and using shoddy and high risk methods. That has already garnered the attention of OSHA at 3 out of the 4 logging companies shown last year on the show. It will beget even more people screaming for more safety laws and more regulation of the industry. 

So in the end, I fail to see how any of this helps the logging industry at all.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 31, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Bad publicity is just that, bad publicity. It gives a bad name to the industry, and portrays false images about the people and the work methods used in logging. Also around here, the industry is in the tank. Bad publicity does not help matters any. Aside from all the insanity that they display on that show, the 'real life' reality of the Levi Brown fights and illegal salvaging issues of Aqua Logger have just made the bad publicity of the show even worse. Also if you look at a LOT of online web sights, the show has just become a target for the anti-logging lobby, tree huggers and others that can use it as a display of poor logging practices, poor safety and using shoddy and high risk methods. That has already garnered the attention of OSHA at 3 out of the 4 logging companies shown last year on the show. It will beget even more people screaming for more safety laws and more regulation of the industry.
> 
> So in the end, I fail to see how any of this helps the logging industry at all.




WOW great retort...I would to see some links to these anti logging sites. What many of these shows do is give a glimnce into jobs and industries that "normal" folks living in suburbia and urban places never get to see. For the most part they have no idea where their toilet paper comes from, where their crab salad comes from or how their road get built. Any number of occupations that some guy or soccer mom sitting in their nice three bedroom home in Plesantville USA would never know about if it weren't for shows like Ax Men. God bless my parents for showing me the other side of the tracks but really I am so glad that I can have people ask me questions about this becasue I have working knowledge of it. Granted they mostly see the drama but underneath that is an appriciation for what is really going on the thing that keeps our country going hard working industry.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 31, 2009)

Just go to the History Channel's own forums and the anti-logging rally is under way there: 

http://boards.history.com/topic/Message-Boards-User/History-Channle-Axmen/700028632


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Just go to the History Channel's own forums and the anti-logging rally is under way there:
> 
> http://boards.history.com/topic/Message-Boards-User/History-Channle-Axmen/700028632



holy jesus are they serious?

Yeah i think it's bad to cut down trees. lets all stop.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 31, 2009)

:agree2:


slowp said:


> I saw that. He said their production dropped 20% while filming was going on. Ha, now they are showing thinning with a skyline--Browning. I'd like more folks to see that, _*but they are spending more time on personality problems. The manly soap opera goes on.*_


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 31, 2009)

if environmentalists worked to contributed to society as hard as they do to stop logging this country would be alot better place:deadhorse:


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent Point.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 31, 2009)

These arguments for and against the timber industry are in any controversial outdoor activity. Hunting fishing logging and any other natural resourse use. The un educated probably suburban and urban people sticking their nose where it dosen't belong. I am 100% positive that there have been "captains of industry" that have made irrisponsible descisions. Let us as a populous make the right choice keep fighting the good fight cause in the end we know that we as a whole balance between providing for society and replenishing nature and understanding it


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 31, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> These arguments for and against the timber industry are in any controversial outdoor activity. Hunting fishing logging and any other natural resourse use. The un educated probably suburban and urban people sticking their nose where it dosen't belong. I am 100% positive that there have been "captains of industry" that have made irrisponsible descisions. Let us as a populous make the right choice keep fighting the good fight cause in the end we know that we as a whole balance between providing for society and replenishing nature and understanding it



Whoa!

I just want to be outside where the TV can't get me. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2009)

There were 2 yarders set up on the most heavily traveled tourist road here. We were expecting angry letters, phone calls, and fingers. Amazingly, after 2 seasons of delays on that road, there were only 2 complaints from the public.
The rest were all from my "coworkers". 

Many people stopped and asked questions. I think our agency missed a good 
opportunity to explain managing the forest with logging. The loggers were patient also, and one seemed to excell in public relations. He'd patiently answer questions, if he was off the shovel, and then tell them to "go tell the ranger down there that this is the best damn job of logging you've ever seen."

Both outfits went out of their way to answer questions like, how far to Mt. St Helens. Or where are we?

Many folks pulled off to watch or got out with their cameras and videoed or took pictures. Most had never seen skyline logging done. Some had no idea what the logs were used for. Kids were really excited and would be sticking their heads out the windows to get a better view. 

I did suggest that the landing crews might want to control any loud, inefficient speech while the traffic was heavy. 

I also pitched in. If I was up on the road when they needed another hand, I took over the traffic flagging job for a short time. That's where I wore the spikes down on my boots.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 1, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Just go to the History Channel's own forums and the anti-logging rally is under way there:
> 
> http://boards.history.com/topic/Message-Boards-User/History-Channle-Axmen/700028632



I just read some of the concerns there, not sure how to feel. Angry first, then irritated. I know it's not christian like, or civil, but I can't help but want to put the boots to these people. Seriously. I puke when I look around the Wet Side of Oregon. What happened? Also, on the fish problems, no one ever cryes to the farmer. Oh no, they have no possible role in poisoning the rivers with PCB's and #### like that for the last 75 years.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, actually the farmers are under pressure now on a lot of Oregon Rivers. The ex was on the Elk Creek watershed counsil, and they were doing tests on the nitrate levels in the Umpqua from cow poop. Levels were really high. Also issues with the oyster beds down where the Smith River meets the Umpqua. Lots of regulations on runoff from barns and pastures to protect the rivers here. In my opinion, the cattle farmers have a better organized lobby than the logging industry, at least on the local level. But they are getting a lot of flack too. 

The one thing about the faked up logging shows that burns me is as they stated in the interview with the producers. Why do they not show that they are doing responsible logging? Becasue the History Channel WANTS controversy. They want publicity. They want ratings so that they can charge more for ads on thier TV shows. They could care less about social responsibility, conservation, or safety, or anything else. Seeminly they go out of their way to display the opposite. Show carriage engines that are on fire. Show logs slipping and dangerously rolling back down the hill. Show dead-beat hungover yarder operators screwing up. Show dangerous methods of falling and yarding and yodering. Show some idiot clowns in scuba outfits trolling the rivers for logs, and doing some Three Stooges routines. That way, more people will watch, on the edges of their seats, just waiting for the next dangerous stunt to occur. Oh, but that will be right after this important message from SHAM WOW!

I have to agree with the environmentalists though, for reasons in the opposite extreme: Boycott the AxMen show!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Apr 1, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Well, actually the farmers are under pressure now on a lot of Oregon Rivers. The ex was on the Elk Creek watershed counsil, and they were doing tests on the nitrate levels in the Umpqua from cow poop. Levels were really high. Also issues with the oyster beds down where the Smith River meets the Umpqua. Lots of regulations on runoff from barns and pastures to protect the rivers here. In my opinion, the cattle farmers have a better organized lobby than the logging industry, at least on the local level. But they are getting a lot of flack too.
> 
> The one thing about the faked up logging shows that burns me is as they stated in the interview with the producers. Why do they not show that they are doing responsible logging? Becasue the History Channel WANTS controversy. They want publicity. They want ratings so that they can charge more for ads on thier TV shows. They could care less about social responsibility, conservation, or safety, or anything else. Seeminly they go out of their way to display the opposite. Show carriage engines that are on fire. Show logs slipping and dangerously rolling back down the hill. Show dead-beat hungover yarder operators screwing up. Show dangerous methods of falling and yarding and yodering. Show some idiot clowns in scuba outfits trolling the rivers for logs, and doing some Three Stooges routines. That way, more people will watch, on the edges of their seats, just waiting for the next dangerous stunt to occur. Oh, but that will be right after this important message from SHAM WOW!
> 
> I have to agree with the environmentalists though, for reasons in the opposite extreme: Boycott the AxMen show!



couldnt agree more with you, if any of you have watched heli-loggers thats a good example of how a show can portray the good side of the industry and showcase safe and consistant methods of harvesting timber, without to much drama. ax man sucks


----------

